
Bitkong.me – what an obvious killer app for Bitcoin - brighton36
https://bitkong.me/
======
drdeca
I'm confused by the "killer app" comment in the title. There have been many
other bitcoin betting sites with some amount of effort to make them provably
fair.

This one is different in that it is monkey/jungle themed?

------
dangh
Basically gambling is one of Bitcoin killer apps, instant deposits, instant
withdrawals and anonymity fits best for the players and operators.

